#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  2013 年 會員管理通則 修正提案

## 狼王白牙

白牙提案，

刪除官方語言全段落。

修正為：

狼之樂園主要服務對象為漢字使用者， 漢字的定義為中國官方語言。上述語言包括大陸簡体中文(Chinese)、香港及台灣之傳統漢字(Traditional Han)。但不包括地區性非官方語言。凡使用上述行政區語言，為促使兩岸文化交流，從其會員習慣，不得強迫任意會員轉換字體。

----------


## 瀟湘

考慮到白牙全站自動記錄用戶簡繁設定並自動轉換裡，是這麼說的：


> 但是大部分的人不知道的真相是
>  它多次被大陸黑客入侵並被置換首頁成五星旗
>  但是他留下了QQ跟聯絡方式，
>  我佩服，
>  他對台灣人的資料絲豪未破壞
> 
>  反觀台灣人，
>  破壞力不但超強，建設力又輸給大陸
>  從此以後，我心向著神州，歡迎簡体字使用者
> ...


既然心意已決，那也就不多說什麼了。

----------


## 狼王白牙

第二次修正，上述提案，將漢字兩個字改為中文，

而中國之官方語言這句話則保留，意味著兩岸三地同屬大中華文化，5000年以來的歷史記憶都是相同的，

不因最後100年的變遷與政治地理上的分治而改變。而臺灣地區的國號最後一字也是China, 因而為中國一部分無誤

另外，根據網路約定成俗，把兩岸三地修正為，大陸地區，港澳地區，臺灣地區。

此通則僅修改官方語言段落，若有其它需求，請直接回應本帖。

----------

